# Mel B.- Sie erwartet ein Baby!



## Mandalorianer (21 März 2011)

*Mel B. Sie erwartet ein Baby!​*

Baby-Alarm bei den „Spice Girls“! Nach Victoria Beckham und Emma Bunton bestätigt jetzt auch Mel B., dass sie schwanger ist. „Wir sind sehr aufgeregt. Wir planen das seit vier Jahren und sind jetzt absolut bereit dafür – obwohl man für diesen Segen eigentlich nie wirklich bereit sein kann“, sagte die 35-jährige Sängerin dem „Hello“-Magazin.

Vater des noch ungeborenen Kindes ist Melanies Ehemann Stephen Belafonte (35). Kurz nach Weihnachten sollen die beiden von der glücklichen Nachricht erfahren haben, das Geschlecht wissen sie noch nicht. „Ich habe mich noch nicht entschieden, ob ich es wissen will oder nicht. Die ersten drei Monate sind jetzt vorbei – und die waren wirklich schlimm. Mir war die ganze Zeit schlecht.“

Mel B. hat bereits zwei Töchter: Phoenix Chi (12) stammt aus der Ehe mit Tänzer Jimmy Gulzar, Angel (3) ist das Ergebnis einer kurzen Beziehung mit Schauspieler Eddie Murphy. 

*
Jetzt wissen wir, warum Mel B. beim Berlin-Besuch letzte Woche ihren Bauch versteckte:
Das Ex-„Spice Girl“ erwartet ihr drittes Kind.:thumbup:*

*
Gruss Gollum*


----------

